# Back and Q



## osprey2 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all, back from a very hot Tunisia Wednesday, too knackered to do much, so meat balls was the order.

Thursday was a bit different.

As you know, I only have the Bradley counter top at the moment, so took a leaf out of Marks book and used the slow cooker.

Pork shoulder trimmed and rubbed sitting ready to go.













WP_20140716_20_01_26_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014






Ribs rubbed and sent for a nap in the fridge













WP_20140716_20_11_07_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014






Slow cooker for an hour and a half, then into the Bradley













WP_20140717_09_14_31_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014


















WP_20140717_11_40_46_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014






Smoked for three hours with apple wood at 230f, then back in the slow cooker.

Ribs after their nap, then smoked with cherry wood for 2 1/2 hours at 275f.













WP_20140717_15_00_40_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014


















WP_20140717_17_25_35_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014


















WP_20140717_18_11_11_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014


















WP_20140717_18_11_19_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jul 19, 2014






Well there was nothing left. Did some chicken strips as well, eldest and his girlfriend ate most.

Roll on Sunday, roast chicken

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello Dave and welcome back to the rainy U.K..  Well done on that meat!  That little smoker is a neat piece of kit.  I assume it is electric?  Does it have a little chip tray in it?  I noticed what look likes a stack, I assume it is vented to the outside?  I need to get out more.  You folks are coming up with all sorts of new kit and gadgets.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 19, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Dave and welcome back to the rainy U.K..  Well done on that meat!  That little smoker is a neat piece of kit.  I assume it is electric?  Does it have a little chip tray in it?  I noticed what look likes a stack, I assume it is vented to the outside?  I need to get out more.  You folks are coming up with all sorts of new kit and gadgets.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Hi Danny yes electric convection oven vented outside via a 1/2 inch pipe. The stack is for the Bradley bisquetts  and are auto fed into the unit. burnt ones out the back into a water bath.

Dave


----------



## baz senior (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks great. Nice one Dave. Thumbs Up
That counter top looks an interesting bit of kit.....Hmmmm. Wonder if I could get that under the radar.


----------

